# Are you a digital hoarder?



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

*Are you a digital hoarder?
Digital hoarding*

Digital hoarding involves collecting large amount of files on one's computer beyond the point of usefulness. Often, files can be acquired through the Internet at no monetary cost, leading to extraordinarily large collections. Examples are music collections, often beyond what one enjoys or can listen to and television shows, movies and computer games http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compulsive_hoarding#Digital_hoarding


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

alot better than hoarding trash in your house...


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Roscoe said:


> alot better than hoarding trash in your house...


Definitely.

This idea for this topic came up while reading the "are you clean or messy" post. My family members are hoarders (they're nowhere near as bad as the people on that TV show though). They're always buying crap they don't need, very disorganized, and hate getting rid of junk while I'm the complete opposite. but then I started reading the wiki page for hoarding and noticed digital hoarding. I'm very obsessive compulsive when it comes to downloading music (and formerly movies until I found sites to stream it instead) I think at one point I had over 160GB of music on my computer. It would take like half a day for my computer to scan for viruses (which means that I didn't check very often which means that...I would get viruses) and my dad finally talked me into deleting over half of my music collection. (I have the names of every album saved just in case I decide to redownload)


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

160 gb? thats like a year of music!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm not sure, exactly. On the one hand, I do have a lot of files and lots of movies that I've downloaded and just kept on my computer (26 gigs worth on a laptop). On the other hand, I've tried to completely stop downloading stuff seeing as it's so easy to download something I'll won't use or will just see once (like with movies). So far, I haven't downloaded anything big for about a two months now just smaller and fewer files.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It took me five years to use 75% of my 160Gb computer. I ought to buy a external hard drive.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

wow, i doubt ill use all 500 gigs on my laptop.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I save loads of stuff that I don't really need like funny pictures and stuff people have sent me, but apart from that my home directory is very tidy and the only stuff taking up real space is games, music and videos. So, I guess I'm not a hoarder.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

70% of my hard drive is empty and it's not a big one at only 160 GB.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hell yes I'm a digital hoarder, my laptops 500gb hd is almost full, and my external 750gb drive is 3/4 full too.

Piracy rules.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not really sure. Most the crap stays on my computer because I'm too lazy to clean it up. But I do have a ton of photos I've taken.. so, that might be an avalanche someday.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have about 600gb of files, games, anime, programs, music and movies. But i guess thats not a lot. I don't have a choice to use an external drive since my hard drive is only 40gb lol.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

my hard drives are crammed with films most of which ive yet to see yet im obssessed with downloading all the new releases just so i have them at hand. need to have a big movie marathon to get through them all.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Uhh.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

To be honest, I could actually get away with a tiny drive, something like 50GB, and not struggle for space. I could easily do without my video collection (I have them on DVD anyway) and I could condense my music collection to fit and not miss any of the removed stuff.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope, I don't like having a lot of crap on my computer.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Sort of.

I bought a 1.5 TB external drive just for my porn and it's about half full.

I have another 1.25 TB worth of internal space and it's about 3/4 full with all my music creation software which takes up a massive amount of space. And most of my music is in FLAC format which takes up a lot more space than Mp3's.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Used Space: 298 GB
Free Space: 27.5 GB

Yeah, guess you could say I'm a digital hoarder. I tend to download stuff and then just leave it there instead of deleting it. My computer is a mess of unorganized stuff.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

I have a 200 gig external that only has mp3's on it and its completely maxed, i also have a 500 gig external filled with movies, tv shows, and music and its also about to be maxed.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Using 1.6~ TB.

Most of it is anime. I'm better about it now, I used to download everything, I have binders full of DVDs of anime I downloaded and never watched. I don't download anything I don't watch anymore.

I'm a quality ***** now instead, I don't download video unless its 720p or better and the majority of my mp3s are 320k (pfft vbr)


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I am somewhat of a digital hoarder, but not nearly as bad as others. I've got about 1/3 of my 300 GB hard drive still free.

I've got a ton of stuff that I never use that I should delete, but it would be very time consuming.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

yush but i don't really have random installers or anything, mostly just like a massive collection of tv shows like LOST lol =)


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i had no space on my other computer because i had so many photoshop files and they were HUGE!


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> i had no space on my other computer because i had so many photoshop files and they were HUGE!


Ugh I know.

Do you keep old versions of your work? I have like 50+ files for every picture I paint because I make new saves instead of overwriting the old ones.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes. Currently I only have 13GB of free space. I have a ton of pics, tv shows and music. I have everything and more stored on a 500GB external hardrive, but I'm afraid that it will suddenly stop working(this happened once before and I lost a ton of stuff) I really need to buy another one so I can delete more stuff off my computer.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Let's see. On my TV/Movie computer, I have 2 TB of disk space that is 99% full. I don't even have cable, but an hour of HDTV over the air is about 7GB.

I have two laptops with hard drives that are mostly full. And my external drives are pretty full too. I have back-up'ed the data on multiple drives, so I'm not 100% sure how much space I have used. But I wouldn't be surprised if it came out to another 4 TB total.

I used to be more disorganized in the past, I still have some problems with finding files. (Windows is better at this than Linux, I hope Mac will be better than both with Spotlight in the future though). I probably worry too much that the internet will be regulated, but after seeing what the MPAA/RIAA, Australia, DCMA, and other potential limits on-line could change, maybe I haven't downloaded enough...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only when it comes to music other than that I don't keep a lot of other stuff on my pc except the essentials.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a little more than a Terabyte spread across 4 drives. :lol

So yeah, I'd say I am...


----------

